

Trov – Automatically track the value of every thing you own - jeffberezny
http://www.trov.com

======
fataliss
As someone commented on product hunt I kinda feel not too good about
referencing all my belongings somewhere online. The day you want good targets
for a juicy robbery you know where to look.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/trov](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/trov),
which points to this.

